# Looking into the meat world..



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello, I have dairy goats right now, but am carefully considering getting some meat goats... I'm not so sure how I would deal with well slaughtering them.... I get attached... Well I saw this ad on CL, is this a steal of a deal or what? I will have to inquire about about disease testing... What do you all think?

NINE - 3/4 boer/1/4 kiko does available $80 each

Born in late January 2013 

All have been exposed to a USBGA Reg. 100% Boer buck sired by Capriole's Heavy Metal 

What a way to kick start your meat program. 
.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I am not sure if I would want them exposed, depending on their size/health. They could be too small to breed, leading to problems down the road and with kidding. If they are a healthy size, no worms, disease free, good conformation and produce a good amount of meat, I would say that's a good price.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

janeen128 said:


> Hello, I have dairy goats right now, but am carefully considering getting some meat goats... I'm not so sure how I would deal with well slaughtering them.... I get attached... Well I saw this ad on CL, is this a steal of a deal or what? I will have to inquire about about disease testing... What do you all think?
> 
> NINE - 3/4 boer/1/4 kiko does available $80 each
> 
> ...


$80 each? Either something is wrong, they do not realize what Boer/Kiko crosses will bring, or they have had something happen and they need to get rid of these goats very quickly! Should you decide to go look at them I would strongly suggest you go over them with a fine tooth comb, isolate them for at least 30 days, and get them tested for everything before you introduced them to your herd. The does that brought CL into my herd cost me $105.00 each, and that was a package deal.

As for the meat goats, I would think long and hard about that before I ever considered making the jump into meat goats. It is not an easy thing to do. I was born and raised on a ranch so I have known about the inevitable fate of male animals from a very young age, and I still have a hard time sending my kids to slaughter. I do not make friends with them, I do not name my wethers or bucklings, I do not respond to their curiosity and requests for interactions with me. Raising meat goats requires a certain hardness, callousness (perhaps realist would be a better word?), and the ability to distance yourself from the male kids because if you can't do that it will tear you up!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

They sound like steals if they are good quality.


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

It sounds like a good deal but I would follow strict rules about keeping them away, far away, from your other stock for at least 30 days.

I can say that prices where I live are always that low for goats. Most people in this area are so dirt poor that selling a goat for over $200 is something.
That is even with excellent bloodlines and all the health care given and proven. 

Most people around here do not even want the papers. I have to force them to take them! One guy even threw them back at me as he left!:hammer:

This last year the only person who I knew would take care of the goats ... I knew she would without a doubt ... was the mother of two 4-H girls. She has proven to be an excellent buyer and takes wonderful care of her stock. All of them are family members!:grouphug:

You will know if they are healthy or not. Just be really, really careful.
There were two 2013 Boer bucklings for sale here last week for $75 each with papers.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Just for starters, I'm worried those does were too young to breed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Never hurts to look but there is probably a reason why they are so cheap.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

if you are going to do this you better find a good outlet for the meat. i personally cant do it. i agree with distancing yourself from bucks and wethers. i cant even begin to think about eating something with a name!! Mom, whats for dinner? .... fred roast 
no thanks!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like they could have been bred at 7-8 months, which isn't a grand idea... I would definitely get more info on them as far as what they have had done health wise and go and see them in person. That's really young to be in with a buck.  

I breed and raise meat goats and have not yet tasted goat meat... I think I'm crazy!  And so do most of the people who hear me admit that! I could eat somebody else's goat, but not mine. I've tasted lamb... That's a good start.  We had some Hispanic guys over working on our barn the other day and they asked about our goats and what breed they are. Then they asked if we eat them. We said no and asked the guy if he had eaten goat. He said yes, and didn't like it! I know there is a big market out there for goat meat though.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I can give mine attention while they are alive. I just think they deserve some love while they are here. I can't take them to the processor, my husband does that.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Sounds like they could have been bred at 7-8 months, which isn't a grand idea... I would definitely get more info on them as far as what they have had done health wise and go and see them in person. That's really young to be in with a buck.
> 
> I breed and raise meat goats and have not yet tasted goat meat... I think I'm crazy!  And so do most of the people who hear me admit that! I could eat somebody else's goat, but not mine. I've tasted lamb... That's a good start.  We had some Hispanic guys over working on our barn the other day and they asked about our goats and what breed they are. Then they asked if we eat them. We said no and asked the guy if he had eaten goat. He said yes, and didn't like it! I know there is a big market out there for goat meat though.


i guess thats why we dont have meat goats, just cant do it!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, I talked it over with friends and family and....

1) I am the primary caretaker for my now 10 goats and 2 sheep, my barn is full, and 3 of the 5 does are expecting so for that reason alone I shouldn't even look at them. 

2) Those that know me well, laughed at the fact I was even going to try to get into the meat goat market..."You, the one who couldn't sell the the Mexican guys because you knew they would be dinner? You, the one who gets attached and figures out excuses to keep ALL your animals? You, the one who treats them like your kids, (I don't have any human children....) Yep, everyone of those were right on, nope I couldn't do it....

So, with that being said I'm not going to consider looking... I am a realist, I grew up with cattle that went to slaughter every year.... Needless to say the older I got, the harder it was to accept... I applaud all of you who can do it.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Sounds like they could have been bred at 7-8 months, which isn't a grand idea... I would definitely get more info on them as far as what they have had done health wise and go and see them in person. That's really young to be in with a buck.  I breed and raise meat goats and have not yet tasted goat meat... I think I'm crazy!  And so do most of the people who hear me admit that! I could eat somebody else's goat, but not mine. I've tasted lamb... That's a good start.  We had some Hispanic guys over working on our barn the other day and they asked about our goats and what breed they are. Then they asked if we eat them. We said no and asked the guy if he had eaten goat. He said yes, and didn't like it! I know there is a big market out there for goat meat though.


That's pretty funny actually I would be willing to try goat, but none that was raised here...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I think you made the right choice


----------

